# High temp pellet grill questions



## mrad (May 7, 2015)

I have noticed some of the pellet grills now claim 600 degree operating temps (Louisiana is one).  Does it matter much if a grill can only go up to 450 or 500 vs 600 when using it to grill vs. smoke??


----------



## chef willie (May 7, 2015)

yes, steaks, burgers etc won't get the char marks normally gained with a charcoal set-up. Many will buy the 'grill grates' specially made for pellet type smokers that will sear steaks etc. pretty well but about $70 bucks. I have a pellet smoker that does a great job on ribs, loins, butts etc but if I want grill marks it's back to the basic charcoal grill....Willie


----------



## seenred (May 7, 2015)

I think it mostly depends on what you want it to do.  If you're using it primarily as a smoker, I wouldn't worry much if the top-end temp is 450* or if it's 650*  But if you want to sear steaks and burgers...lots of cooks want a screaming hot fire to grill and sear steaks.  In that case, a grill whose top temp is 600 or more would be a nice thing to have.

My Rec Tec's high temp is 500*, and it does a fine job of searing steaks...especially with the searing grates mentioned by Willie, which I purchased as an add on.  But, It would be nice if I could afford one of those Memphis Elites, whose top temp is 700*.  Plus it still smokes great at low and slow temps too.

Red


----------

